# Driving me crazy, CANT TURN off CC iPad Air 2



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

So today I used my iPad air 2 to try to watch some tv shows and everything I tried had Closed captioning even though the CC button was not selected.i even tried uninstalling, resetting, and reinstalling same thing! Driving me crazy! Anyone else get this error?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10122387#post10122387

Specific post with solution:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10194035#post10194035


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

moyekj said:


> Thread:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10122387#post10122387
> 
> Specific post with solution:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10194035#post10194035


Thanks! I'll give it a try,


----------

